# ¡Qué poquito te queda, Berenguer!



## alexacohen

Quería ser yo la primera que te felicitase por tus primeros 1000. Así que me he adelantado un poquitín (pero no mucho).
Quiero dedicarte las mismas palabras que tú me dedicaste a mí:

"_todas las desgracias de los hombres provienen de no hablar claro_".

Camus, La Peste. (Ya sé que lo sabes, pero a lo mejor alguien no).

Especial felicitación en fromlostiano, for if the flies.

Speaking in silver, you are the milk! 

The oven is not for buns, so I'm afraid if I speak more clear, water, it will be armed the fat and somebody will send me to take by the sac and I'll end up with my joy in a well..

So I'm not giving you the tin anymore and 
(seriously, now),
it's been a pleasure to meet someone as honest, fun and clear minded as you.

Con todo mi cariño,

Alexa


----------



## aceituna

shit yourself, little parrot!
No vale lo de adelantarse.... Pues yo no pienso felicitarle hasta que no haya hecho los 1000 justitos, hala... a esperar!!


----------



## Argónida

NO VALE, NO VALE, NO VALE, NO VALE, NO VALE...

Joé, Alexa, que más de uno estábamos esperando a que se acercara por lo menos a los 995 para saltar... Esto es alta traición.

Bueno, Berenguer, pues nada. Felicidades para el forero más cheli, y aunque auguro que este hilo va a ser largo y entretenido, antes de darte el piro, irte a tu queli y meterte en el sobre, date un voltio por aquí que la peña te va a estar esperando. Pero tampoco te enrolles charles boyer, y hasta la próxima... ¡Chao pescao!

P.D.: Perdóname por aquella a/ha que te corregí con guasa marinera en tus tiernos principios. Aún tengo remordimientos, pero no fue con mala intención, ya sabes... just for fun!


----------



## alexacohen

Mi querida Argónida...

Chincha, chincha.... 

Por eso me adelanté... para ser la primer en felicitar al forero más guay!!!

Alexa


----------



## Argónida

Bueno, Alexa, ya sabes que te lo perdono todo.

Ya que el Bere no se digna a pasarse por aquí, aprovecho su hilo para decirte que me alegro mucho de que nos volvamos a encontrar. Espero que todo te vaya muy bien por esas terminales en las que andas perdida (o encontrada, quién sabe). Un besote.

Hala, Berenguer, date prisa que te vamos a expropiar el hilo sin que te des ni cuenta...


----------



## Railway

From lost to the river...

¿Que? ¿¿¿Ha llegado ya berenguer???


----------



## aceituna

Ná, se está haciendo de rogar...


----------



## elroy

Querido Berenguer:

¡Muchas felicidades!  Agradezco mucho tus aportaciones al foro español-alemán.  No nos solemos coincidir en otros foros, pero no dudo que te destaques allí también.  Además de tu erudición lingüística tienes un carácter envidiable. 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und weiter so! *


----------



## Cintia&Martine

¡Todo llega!



> Date d'inscription: March 2007
> Native of: Spain, Spanish
> Messages: 1 000



Gracias por estos mil mensajes llenos de sabiduría y simpatía.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## Berenguer

Ey, ya llegué. Entre que soy un forero murciélago (aparezco a partir de la hora bruja) y que no había llegado todavía a los mil, pues no se me había ocurrido aparecer por aquí (veo que este foro está abierto en mi honor desde hace cuatro días...uff, es una dura responsabilidad tener un grupo de fans impacientes, ¡me siento bisbi! )

*ALEXA*. Como no, has tenido que ser la primera, cosa que por otra parte te agradezco infinitamente. Una de las primeras apariciones del menda lerenda por el foro WR que recuerdo con más cariño fue precisamente para poder aplicar la frase de Camus que apuntas, y que no nos dejaban (en ese momento a ti y a mí) explotar en todo su sentido (¡coño! las cosas claras). Desde entonces he admirado la claridad con la que expresabas lo que tenías que decir, a pesar de los pesares (entiéndase por pesares todos los impedimentos...pero en fin, como bien dices con ese maravilloso lenguaje fromlostiano "The oven is not for buns"). Alexa, insisto, eres maravillosa (ves, si es que me hacíes ponerme blandito...y como diría W.Allen "si me pongo tierno, maduro, y entonces marchito")

*ARGONIDA*. Si es que esta Alexa es mucha Alexa, así lógico que se te haya adelantado. Pero vamos, la intención se reconoce. Peor es lo mío, que aparezco cuatro días después de iniciado este alegado al _milpostísmo chélico_. Veo que ha marcado un poquito esa manía de expresarme en un lenguaje ochentero y _bolicristílico _(hoy me ha dado por inventarme términos). Siento haber dejao plantá a la peña por cuatro días, pero tranqui tronca que el forero cheli no olvida a esta basca tan chachi piruli con la que vacila cada noche jugando con la húmeda. Y mi querida andaluza salerosa, no te preocupes por corregirme aquella a/ha, ni por corregirme cualquier cosa que diga, pues viniendo de ti, y habiendo visto que eres una forera estupenda con unos mensajes de una calidad excepcional, cualquier corrección, apunte o cometario más que una ofensa es una bendición. (Si es que no va en coña, me estoy ablandando por momentos...al final de este mensaje voy a parecer un osito amoroso-teletubby...uff, que mezcla más siniestra, ¿no?)

*ACEITUNA*.  La oliva castellana (lo de "shit yourself, little parrot", buenísimo, no te creas, pero me ha costado un rato, y eso que ya iba preparado del mensaje de Alexa). ¡Pues yo no te pienso agradecer tu felicitación hasta que hayas visto que ya he llegado a los 1000!. Na, en serio, muchas gracias por acordaros de este forero mesetario. Yo intentaré (dentro de mi empanamiento mental transitoriamente eterno) acordarme cuando llegues a los 1000. Ah, y por cierto, a ver si cambias el avatar, que cada vez que veo esas dos olivas por entre los mensajes... ¡me da un hambre! (sobre todo sabiendo que son olivas foreras rellenas de unos mensajes fantásticos).

*ELROY*. Muchísimas gracias por, primero, por pasarte por este mensaje y por la enhorabuena, y en segundo lugar, por la cordialidad y claridad que muestras en todos y cada uno de tus mensajes. Además agradecerte la excelente labor de moderación tanto en el foro Español-Alemán (el alemán es un idioma que me tiene fascinado desde hace ya unos añitos) como en el foro de Hebreo (idioma que me ha empezado a fascinar hará unos meses). Y aprovecho para comentarte una cosita que llevo tiempo queriendo decirte. Me parece que tienes uno de los avatares más acertados del foro. Justo hoy he visto el mismo logo mientras leía Haaretz. Ojalá lo que apunta ese avatar se cumpla pronto. _Shalom_


*CINTIA&MARTINE*. Como siempre, tu mensaje muestra la efectividad a la que nos tienes acostumbrados (los 1000 en su momento justo). Un placer compartir coloquios, mensajes, palabras y espacio contigo. Voy a ver si me pongo al día con el francés (...el idioma..para los malpensados) y puedo haces acto de presencia por el foro  Francés - Español en alguna ocasión.

Un saludo muy especial para cada uno de vosotros. Sois geniales.


Y como fin de este mi primer mensaje en este mi primer postiversario, una especie de oda a lo absurdo y burdo que oí el otro día en una película, dedicada a todos aquellos foreros políticamente incorrectos : "So I tell the swamp donkey to sock it before I give her a trunky in the tradesman's entrance and have her lick me yardballs!" La contestación a esto fue un "You guys are on a completely different level of swearing over here"


----------



## chics

Hola!!!

Yo aquí esperando a que hicieras los mil... y hoy te veo y ¡¡¡clavados!!! Me digo, le voy a copiar el cuadrito éste de la derecha donde pone "1000"... y entro en el hilo y... Bueno, me lo ha chafado hace rato Cintia. 

Bueno, al menos te acordarás de cuándo (ya no te tendrás una cifra tan redonda hasta los 10.000 ). Mira, mira:


> Hoy 00h42


En el que hablas de farras, pedos y barrilas... como corresponde a un viernes noche. Y es que todos sabemos que hoy (mmm... aún a esta hora, comiendo tus churros) tienes esta pinta, y eso que no he encontrado una de la escena con los calzoncillos amarillos...

Pues felicidades. Por tus mil.


----------



## lamartus

Aún te mantienes en mil ¿cómo es eso? Pensé que cuando yo llegara aquí los habrías sobrepasado con creces y ¡no! ​
Aquí te dejo unas palabritas (a leer con ritmo de chotis ): 

*Cuando vengas a Madrí, chulona mía,*
*vas a ver en plena acción a Berenguer.*
*Caminando por Callao o la Gran Vía,*
*corrigiendo a los peatones por doquier.*

*Sus mil post homenajean la picardía,*
*el buen gusto, lo amable y el saber.*
*Uno no se va a la cama ningún día*
*sin leer al menos diez de Berenguer.*

*Si de cheli trata el hilo ¡qué alegría!*
*una sabe que no está aún demodé,*
*y ejque Beren ve a jinchos to’los días.*
*Preguntá si quieres respuesta fetén.  *

*¡Anda y que te ondulen con la permanén!*
*Y que te leamos otros mil después.*

*
¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO!

**Amigo Beren, es un placer coincidir contigo en estos foros y saber que hay por ahí otro alienígena al que no le extraña ningún palabro de esos que, de vez en cuando, salen a la palestra. *​*
¡Salud y a por otros mil!

Marta
* 

​


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!*​ 

Estábamos esperando todos a que llegaras a la mágica cifra...por hacerte sufrir unos días.​ 
Uno de los foreros con el que siempre se aprende algo; grandes explicaciones y toques de humor nos hacen disfrutar con cada una de tus palabras. ​ 
Alguien dijo una vez "no es sabio el que sabe, sino el que no sabe y quiere aprender". Pues si tú tienes ya una estupenda base de conocimientos y encima te gusta adquirir nuevos...¡figúrate!.​ 
Beren, el poder de las palabras radica en quien sabe usarlas. ENHORABUENA.​ 
Un beso fuerte, ¡¡queremos que te ablandes!!​ 
Carolina.​


----------



## Antpax

Felicidades Compañero. Yo soy de los clásicos y también estaba esperando a que llegases a los mil para felicitarte. Da gusto coincidir contigo siempre se lo pasa uno bien. Parece ser que me has desbancado en lo de ser el cheli del foro, disfruta de tu reinado, mientras dure (que estoy al acecho)

Habrá que montar una fistuqui pa' celebrarlo con priva y canciones guapas.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Berenguer

Uff, he aguantado con los 1000 casi todo el fin de semana...que mal se me está dando...

*CHICS*. La verdad que no me había fijado en que el tema fiestero que trataba en el foro de "amargar el pedo" venía que ni pintado para el día en cuestión. Lamentablemente el enlace de la pinta que me "aplicas" no lo he podido abrir . Pero vamos, con el apunte de los calzoncillos amarillos me hago a la idea de la imagen en cuestión, que, en cualquier caso, por muy cheli que sea yo, luego voy siempre hecho un pincel (incluso en los momentos más antilujuria). En cualquier caso, y a pesar del intento infructuoso de malograr mi apariencia física (virtual) , muchas gracias "apañera" barcelonesa de inacabables teorías lingüísticas (me estoy acordando ahora del foro de "la bolsa sona"). Un saludo enorme.

*LAMARTUS *(¿marta-->la marta-->lamartus?...se me acaba de ocurrir esta asociación quizás un poco....ilógica). Impresionante el chotis (¡como se nota esa casta de los madriles)...aunque le voy a hacer un par de puntualizaciones. Yo no voy corrigiendo peatones...aunque más de uno se lo mereciera...bueno, ehm..venga, a alguno si lo corrijo...ehm...bueno, siguiente punto. ¿Has mirado mi estadística o lo de los "10 de Berenguer al día" ha sido casualidad? Ahora pensándolo un poquito "10 del Beren" depende en que, puede ser toda una proeza.... (hubo uno que logró 5 y ya le hicieron alabanzas). Y un puntillo más, no sólo veo jinchos todos los días, sino también, perroflautas, tanos, malotes, troncos, yonis, yonquis...y un largo etcétera de personajillos varios. En fin, Marta, el placer por compartir este foro es mutuo, y no solo cuando se tratan temas chelis (tranqui tronca que la peña de las discoteques y los guateques aun cirula por la Calcalá) sino en cualquier momento que nos deleitas con tus siempre acertadas palabras. (El chotis este me lo apunto en mi agenda, insisto, impresionante)

*KROLA *¡Madrileña "legal" caminante compañera de mis desvelos! (Estamos formando aquí una especie de "lobby" castizo....) A ver si un día de estos pueda "desliarme" y te reservo esa media horita necesaria (si hace falta más...un placer sería) para degustar un tanque de leche fría con azuquita y una ensaimada en Formentor (ya verás como no está tan lleno ya de abuelillas barriosalmantinas - un día va a venir un académico a meterme una patada en las...en fin, por inventarme estos palabros extraños) Carol, eres mala, no insistas en ablandarme, que entonces abandono el lenguaje cheli, y paso al ositoamorosil y no puede ser, que uno tiene una reputación que mantener (¡no seremos muchos, pero somos machos!...homenaje a los compañeros mexicanos). Lo dicho Carol, sabes que para mi es un placer compartir momentos con personas como tú, tanto en los mensajes del foro como en los PM nocturnos (...me estoy acordando de la noche de tus 3000 y las "felicitaciones púbicas")

*ANT *Esto se va a convertir en un "gunfire at the WR Corral" para ver quien se convierte en el más cheli. Acecha, acecha, pero aquí el menda es mucho menda (aunque en este caso el contrincante esté a la altura) . Aunque vamos, y hago mía tu frase (y modifico los link y algo más) si se puede _"__montar una fistuqui pa' celebrarlo con priva y canciones  (mira, esta canción la mantengo) y vienen chicas guapas____"_, entonces quizás te devuelva el trono. Ant...espero esa fiesta ¡y con todo lo anunciado eh! 

Un saludo, nuevamente, muy especial para todos


----------



## aceituna

Ahora ya sí. Bueno, llego un pelín tarde porque van 1002 pero...

¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!

Por esos super 1000 mensajicos llenos de miga. Me río un montón contigo. Y como es temprano para unas aceitunitas, te voy a invitar a unos churritos...

Un besote,
Inés


----------



## Antpax

Berenguer said:


> Uff, he aguantado con los 1000 casi todo el fin de semana...que mal se me está dando...
> 
> 
> *ANT *Esto se va a convertir en un "gunfire at the WR Corral" para ver quien se convierte en el más cheli. Acecha, acecha, pero aquí el menda es mucho menda (aunque en este caso el contrincante esté a la altura) . Aunque vamos, y hago mía tu frase (y modifico los link y algo más) si se puede _"__montar una fistuqui pa' celebrarlo con priva y canciones (mira, esta canción la mantengo) y vienen chicas guapas____"_, entonces quizás te devuelva el trono. Ant...espero esa fiesta ¡y con todo lo anunciado eh!
> 
> Un saludo, nuevamente, muy especial para todos


 
Gracias por intentar hacerte con unas pibis, pero me da a mí qu´han pasao bastante de tu culo, tron, porque no se vé ná.

Hala a cascarla.

Ant


----------



## Berenguer

aceituna said:


> Ahora ya sí. Bueno, llego un pelín tarde porque van 1002 pero...
> 
> ¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!
> 
> Por esos super 1000 mensajicos llenos de miga. Me río un montón contigo. Y como es temprano para unas aceitunitas, te voy a invitar a unos churritos...
> 
> Un besote,
> Inés



Muchas gracias Inés, pero esos churritos (anda que cogerlos de una página francesa)...pero ¡le falta el chocolate! Vamos a lo tradicional en Madrí
Un saludo enorme.



Antpax said:


> Gracias por intentar hacerte con unas pibis, pero me da a mí qu´han pasao bastante de tu culo, tron, porque no se vé ná.
> 
> Hala a cascarla.
> 
> Ant



No eran solo unas pibis, eran unas pibis anexas a una "mass" de cerveza. Second try: pibis.A ver si esta vez no huyen (si es que las entraste con un "eh, tú rubita, que pasa con tu body" y claro, no entendieron ni papa. A ver si esta vez eres más sutil ).

Versión inglesa de tu despedida: "to cascate" 
Un saludo.


----------



## Antpax

Berenguer said:


> No eran solo unas pibis, eran unas pibis anexas a una "mass" de cerveza. Second try: pibis.A ver si esta vez no huyen (si es que las entraste con un "eh, tú rubita, que pasa con tu body" y claro, no entendieron ni papa. A ver si esta vez eres más sutil ).
> 
> Versión inglesa de tu despedida: "to cascate"
> Un saludo.


 
Mucho mejor, ¡dónde va a parar! 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Pero vaya dos... 

Chicas...¿es que no pensáis decir nada a este par?. Pibis... ¡os voy a dar pal pelo!

Anti, si luego te pones malo del estómago...¡cómo para llevarte bellezones!


----------



## aceituna

Aymaremía! No me había pispao de que los churros eran gabachos, mil perdones!!!  Es que es lunes y I can't with my soul....
Mucho mejor los de San Ginés, sí señor, y con chocolate


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Pero vaya dos...
> 
> Chicas...¿es que no pensáis decir nada a este par?. Pibis... ¡os voy a dar pal pelo!
> 
> Anti, si luego te pones malo del estómago...¡cómo para llevarte bellezones!


 
Sabía yo que al final la Krola nos iba a meter alguna colleja virtual, lo que me extraña es que haya tardado tanto. No te _mojquees_ corazón, que sabes que es de coña. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> Pero vaya dos...
> 
> Chicas...¿es que no pensáis decir nada a este par?. Pibis... ¡os voy a dar pal pelo!
> 
> Anti, si luego te pones malo del estómago...¡cómo para llevarte bellezones!





Antpax said:


> Sabía yo que al final la Krola nos iba a meter alguna colleja virtual, lo que me extraña es que haya tardado tanto. No te _mojquees_ corazón, que sabes que es de coña.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Tienes razón Ant, era coña. Krola, lo de pibis no era muy ajustado, ¿mejor quizás: tronca, chati, pibita, churri, nena, chorba? Personalmente conocía una chica que odiaba que se la llamaran "chati" (ya si le decías "chatita" se ponía hecha una furia). 
Na, Krola, tú no te preocupes, que donde esté una morena española...


----------



## aceituna

Berenguer said:


> Na, Krola, tú no te preocupes, que donde esté una morena española...


 
Eso, vivan las morenazas españolas como Carol  JAJAJA!!!


----------



## Berenguer

aceituna said:


> Eso, vivan las morenazas españolas como Carol  JAJAJA!!!



Cierto...(por rumores y deducciones) dejémoslo entonces tan solo en "españolas"...sea cual sea sus características cutaneas y pilosas.


----------



## John Carter

Felicidades, Berenguer.
Aún no nos hemos cruzado, pero te estoy esperando.
Por cierto, te has olvidado de shoshito aunque las chicas se van a poner como hidras cuando lo lean.
Estupenda la fiesta-jolgorio, ¿dónde está la cerveza?

John


----------



## Antpax

Cuidado John y Beren, que estáis jugando con fuego, no despertéis al dragón.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Sabía yo que al final la Krola nos iba a meter alguna colleja virtual, lo que me extraña es que haya tardado tanto.


 Ya es mucho tiempo... eh?  A ti te lo perdono todo!



Berenguer said:


> ¿mejor quizás: tronca, chati, pibita, churri, nena, chorba?


Madre qué retahíla. Creo que conté en un hilo lo que le hice a mi ex por presentarme a sus amigos como "su chorba". Bueno, Beren, a ti también te lo perdonaré. 



aceituna said:


> Eso, vivan las morenazas españolas como Carol  JAJAJA!!!


 
Muy bueno Inesita!. Un besito de esta pelirroja a esa rubia!

Y John, ya hablaremos tú y yo... 

(Ya me salgo, reitero las felicitaciones...bueno...no sé yo...).


----------



## aceituna

Si un tío, tronco, chaval, galán (esto lo dicen en mi pueblo), pibe, chatín, chorbo, tipejo, individuo, etc. me llamara "shoshito" en alguna ocasión, un capamiento doloroso es lo mínimo que sufriría el susodicho... 

--------------------------------------------------------
Edito a petición de John Carter, que tiene razón. Hay que incluir felicitaciones. Te parece bien así?:
Querido Berenguer, muchas felicidades por los 1000 posts, y ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer si quieres llegar a los 2000... ¡NO LLAMARME NUNCA SHOSHITO!


----------



## John Carter

¡¡Retahíla, Krolaina!!
¡No dejes que la indignación te estropee la ortografía !

Propongo un brindis con chiste políticamente incorrecto como felicitación especial al forero políticamente incorrecto..
Ahem.
Fábula seudo-esopiana:
Erase una vez un toro que pastaba por el prado, cuando una mosca cojonera empezó a picarle aquí y allá. El toro, desesperado, intentaba darle con el rabo, pero no había forma. Una y otra vez lo intentó con el rabo, pero no consiguió nada.
Pero cuando la mosca cojonera se le posó en la nariz,  de un lengüetazo, acabó con ella.
Moraleja:
Lo que no puedas acabar con el rabo, ¡termínalo con la lengua! 

John


----------



## John Carter

Aceituna, eso que has escrito es un chatty post which contains no congratulations.
Vas a tener que editarlo y cantar algo.

NOTA PARA ACEITUNA:
Hey forera, que no quería que te borraran el post. No te sulfures. A mi chica la deletearon con esas palabras, exactly.

For he's a jolly good fellow,
For he's a jolly good fellow,
For he's a jolly good fellow,
Which nob'dy can deny.

We won't go home until morning,
We won't go home until morning,
We won't go home until morning,
Till daylight doth appear.
Till daylight doth appear.


----------



## krolaina

John Carter said:


> ¡¡Retahíla, Krolaina!!
> ¡No dejes que la indignación te estropee la ortografía !


 
Touché...

Don´t worry Johnny, I have nerves of steel


----------



## aceituna

John Carter said:


> NOTA PARA ACEITUNA:
> Hey forera, que no quería que te borraran el post. No te sulfures. A mi chica la deletearon con esas palabras, exactly.


 
Muchas zanx, John. 
Y no hace falta que borres lo de nena...

Siguiendo con las felicitaciones, le regalo a Berenguer alguna frasecita fromlostiana más:
- the bethlehem was armed
- sinner of the meadow
- you are heavier than a cow in arms
- I'm the milk

...


----------



## Berenguer

Uy, que camino más raro (raro raro raro) ha tomado de repente la conversación. Retomémosla pues.



John Carter said:


> Felicidades, Berenguer.
> Aún no nos hemos cruzado, pero te estoy esperando.
> Por cierto, te has olvidado de shoshito aunque las chicas se van a poner como hidras cuando lo lean.
> Estupenda la fiesta-jolgorio, ¿dónde está la cerveza?
> 
> John


Muchas gracias John. No te preocupes, que el duelo llegará.
No me había olvidado del "shoshito" en forma alguna, simplemente lo había omitido (al igual que otras expresiones burdas), principalmente, pos dos motivos. El primero por el respeto que le tengo a todas las personas del genero femenino, en general, y a las féminas de este foro muy en particular, a las que jocosamente sí llamaría "piba" pero jamás "shoshito". Hay límites. Y segundo, porque me parece una palabra lamentable. Es hacer la parte por el todo, y que parte más ínfima para tan excelso todo.



krolaina said:


> Madre qué retahíla. Creo que conté en un hilo lo que le hice a mi ex por presentarme a sus amigos como "su chorba". Bueno, Beren, a ti también te lo perdonaré.



Mira, lo de chorba, y tú respuesta a la presentación tal por parte de tu ex, no lo conocía. Cierto es que chorba puede molestaros a alguna (personalmente lo considero muy macarra, pero hasta ahí). Una amiga mía odia que el novio la llame churri o chati...¡Si es que mira que sois complicadas! A mi mientras me llamen...



aceituna said:


> Si un tío, tronco, chaval, galán (esto lo dicen en mi pueblo), pibe, chatín, chorbo, tipejo, individuo, etc. me llamara "shoshito" en alguna ocasión, un capamiento doloroso es lo mínimo que sufriría el susodicho...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Edito a petición de John Carter, que tiene razón. Hay que incluir felicitaciones. Te parece bien así?:
> Querido Berenguer, muchas felicidades por los 1000 posts, y ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer si quieres llegar a los 2000... ¡NO LLAMARME NUNCA SHOSHITO!



Insisto en la máxima que ya enuncié antes. Inés, jamás te llamaría de forma tal, más que nada, porque entre tus denominaciones de "chaval" hay una que me caracteriza "galan" (si es que no tengo abuela....), y como ya he dicho, creo que esa denominación es denigrante para quien la recibe, y desprestigiadora para quien la emite.



aceituna said:


> [...]
> Siguiendo con las felicitaciones, le regalo a Berenguer alguna frasecita fromlostiana más:
> - the bethlehem was armed
> - sinner of the meadow
> - you are heavier than a cow in arms
> - I'm the milk
> 
> ...



Of course lady, you're true: YOU ARE THE MILK!!!!

Saludos, en esta ocasión, muy especiales para las maravillosas foreras WR.


----------



## alexacohen

Dear John:
If you follow this way, you'll end up composed and without girlfrield.
Send eggs, what language!
Don't be a morningsinger and throw the brake Madalenou.
Don't take me the hair or you'll run a serious risk of having a trigger failure.
Así se habla en fromlostiano, chicos.

*Berenguer, faltas tú.* Give it a try and trae las birras cuando vengas.

Ahora sí que ya tienes mil. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Berenguer

alexacohen said:


> Dear John:
> If you follow this way, you'll end up composed and without girlfrield.
> Send eggs, what language!
> Don't be a morningsinger and throw the brake Madalenou.
> Don't take my hair or you'll run a serious risk of having a trigger failure.
> Así se habla en fromlostiano, chicos.
> 
> *Berenguer, faltas tú.* Give it a try and trae las birras cuando vengas.
> 
> Ahora sí que ya tienes mil. ¡Felicidades!



 "Trigger failure", esto del fromlostiano tiene cada puntazo.

¿Birras? Mejor for if the flies me llevo unos cuantos de estos

Un saludo, granaína.


----------



## pejeman

Mi buen Beren:

Antes o después, te felicito igual y me alegro que seas nuestro compañero de foro. Y aunque tu residencia es imprecisa, por tu prosapioso nombre supongo que podrás ser reconocido como Conde de Barcelona. En México ningún efecto le damos a los títulos nobiliarios. pero este foro está _plus ultra._


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Queridísimo Berenguer:

Seguramente pensabas que Tradu  se había olvidado de ti o que directamente te ignoraba: ¡pues en absoluto! Sin embargo, entre que todavía no estoy recuperada de las últimas maratones "traductiles" nocturnas y que luego ha habido una pequeña escapada a Holanda, no he tenido fuerzas para darle al teclado y felicitarte como te mereces.

Sabes que me encanta encontrarte por aquí y que considero tus aportaciones de lo mejorcito: tu combinación de erudición y simpatía te han convertido en uno de mis compañeros foreros preferidos. Lástima, hijo mío, que seas "merengue", eso te desmerece un poco... pero... ¿qué le vamos a hacer? ¡La perfección no existe!

Por cierto, fue un placer leerte el otro día en el foro de catalán. ¡A ver si te unes a Kroli y a Antpax!

¿Nos vemos en el Formentor? _Dai!_ (¡como dicen los italianos! )

Besísimos,

Montse


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchas felicidades por los mil Berenguer. Un placer encontrarte por aquí. 

RIU


----------



## Eva Maria

Noctaforero Berenguer,

Ya puedes estar orgulloso! Eres el único forero de la historia a quien han felicitado antes de que hubiera motivo para ello!

Pues yo te felicito cuando ya ha pasado el motivo para ello! Y ya está!

Eva Maria

PS: Eso de Berenguer te lo has puesto por los reyes gemelos catalanes Berenguer Ramon / Ramon Berenguer, o qué?


----------



## alexacohen

A mí me gusta lo de Beren, el héroe más héroe de todos los héroes...
Que se llevó a la chica más guapa de todas las chicas más guapas del mundo mundial, por cierto.
Cf. El Silmarillion, J.R.R. Tolkien.


----------



## Berenguer

pejeman said:


> Mi buen Beren:
> 
> Antes o después, te felicito igual y me alegro que seas nuestro compañero de foro. Y aunque tu residencia es imprecisa, por tu prosapioso nombre supongo que podrás ser reconocido como Conde de Barcelona. En México ningún efecto le damos a los títulos nobiliarios. pero este foro está _plus ultra._



¡Peje!. Bueno, mi residencia yo creo que ya se sabe de sobra. Soy mesetario . Muchas gracias por la felicitación desde una tierra, la mexicana, a la que por muchos motivos estoy bastante unido. Un placer compartir los foros contigo. Y como diría Speedy Gonzalez: "andale, arriba arriba"



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Queridísimo Berenguer:
> 
> Seguramente pensabas que Tradu  se había olvidado de ti o que directamente te ignoraba: ¡pues en absoluto! Sin embargo, entre que todavía no estoy recuperada de las últimas maratones "traductiles" nocturnas y que luego ha habido una pequeña escapada a Holanda, no he tenido fuerzas para darle al teclado y felicitarte como te mereces.
> 
> Sabes que me encanta encontrarte por aquí y que considero tus aportaciones de lo mejorcito: tu combinación de erudición y simpatía te han convertido en uno de mis compañeros foreros preferidos. Lástima, hijo mío, que seas "merengue", eso te desmerece un poco... pero... ¿qué le vamos a hacer? ¡La perfección no existe!
> 
> Por cierto, fue un placer leerte el otro día en el foro de catalán. ¡A ver si te unes a Kroli y a Antpax!
> 
> ¿Nos vemos en el Formentor? _Dai!_ (¡como dicen los italianos! )
> 
> Besísimos,
> 
> Montse



¡TRADU! Jamás te perdonaré esta demora eterna . Na, es broma, sabía que estabas fuera (algún compañero forero lo comentó por aquí...que habías hecho un "walkabout"...¿os acordáis de Cocodrilo Dundee?). Es un placer enorme ser apreciado por una forera tan admirable (¡y tan golosa!...te conoces hasta las pastelerías de Madrid) A ver si un día de estos nos vemos finalmente. Y la verdad, que soy merengue por inercia...He de reconocer que el equipo que siempre me ha gustado mucho ha sido el Español  (uhm...no sé si lo estoy arreglando)



RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muchas felicidades por los mil Berenguer. Un placer encontrarte por aquí.
> 
> RIU



Riu, lo mismo digo. Encantado de compartir ideas, palabras y preguntas en este foro.



Eva Maria said:


> Noctaforero Berenguer,
> 
> Ya puedes estar orgulloso! Eres el único forero de la historia a quien han felicitado antes de que hubiera motivo para ello!
> 
> Pues yo te felicito cuando ya ha pasado el motivo para ello! Y ya está!
> 
> Eva Maria
> 
> PS: Eso de Berenguer te lo has puesto por los reyes gemelos catalanes Berenguer Ramon / Ramon Berenguer, o qué?



Ey, no me había dado cuenta de eso, esto....para que quede registrado en el libro Guiness, ¿qué hay que hacer?. Eva, nuestra forera gastronómica (en poco ya vas a poder ir a Alemania y que no te pase como a mí que acabo comiendo siempre las salchichas...que eso es facil de traducir...aún me acuerdo el día que me pusieron el Gemüseplate...vamos, una especie de menestra o ensalada extraña). Lo de Berenguer...no has acertado, pero vas bien encaminada...Sólo lo desvelaré (si es que lo desvelo) si alguien acierta con el origen...
Lo dicho Eva. Un placer.



alexacohen said:


> A mí me gusta lo de Beren, el héroe más héroe de todos los héroes...
> Que se llevó a la chica más guapa de todas las chicas más guapas del mundo mundial, por cierto.
> Cf. El Silmarillion, J.R.R. Tolkien.



¿Qué bombón dices que me he llevado? Ant, ves, lo de la foto de las niñas ha dado su fruto...ya he ligado. Ahora Alexa, me tienes que decir con quien ha ligado "el Beren" (esto suena a niño complicado robacoches..estilo "el Pera"), porque hay que joderse que no me haya dado cuenta . 

Un saludo enorme a todos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Berenguer said:


> que soy merengue por inercia...He de reconocer que el equipo que siempre me ha gustado mucho ha sido el Español  (uhm...no sé si lo estoy arreglando)


 
Bueno, pues te diré que un poquito de simpatía sí siento por los pericos: piensa que tengo el estadio muy cerquita de mi casa y que por mi calle desfilan todos los pericos antes y después de los partidos...

¡Nos vemos el viernes 13 SIN FALTA! ¡Alexita, anímate! 

Beren, ¿me dejas venir con una camiseta del Barça?


----------



## alexacohen

> But wandering in the summer in the woods of Neldoreth Beren came upon Lúthien, daughter of Thingol and Melian, at a time of evening under moonrise, as she danced upon the unfading grass in the glades beside Esgalduin. Then all memory of his pain departed from him, and he fell into an enchantment; for Lúthien was the most beautiful of all the children of Ilúvatar.


http://fan.theonering.net/middleearthtours/berenandluthien.html



> For Aragorn had been singing a part of the Lay of Lúthien which tells of the meeting of Lúthien and Beren in the forest of Neldoreth. And behold! there Lúthien walked before his eyes in Rivendell, clad in a mantle of silver and blue, fair as the twilight in Elven-home; her dark hair strayed in a sudden wind, and her brows were bound with gems like stars.


http://fan.theonering.net/middleearthtours/arwen.html

Hala, ya sabes a quién te has ligado.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Beren:

Éste es el que nuestra amiga dice que eres. Al final es verdad has acabado pillando, cabroncete.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Berenguer said:


> Y la verdad, que soy merengue por inercia...


 
En el fondo lo llevas implícito en el nombre, querido Berenguer (Erchamion ya para los amigos).

Mira Tradu, te voy a dar un disgusto: BERENGUER. Si sustituyes la B por una M y le quitas la R final...¡uy! 
Que los elfos nos protejan...


----------



## Argónida

¡Beren *er camión*!


----------



## Antpax

Argónida said:


> ¡Beren *er camión*!


 
Sí, queda mejor, porque anda que la Kroli, mira que llamarle manco al pobre .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## alexacohen

Antpax said:


> Sí, queda mejor, porque anda que la Kroli, mira que llamarle manco al pobre .
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Psché... se confundiría con el manco de Lepanto... que también llamaba a las cosas por su nombre...


----------



## krolaina

Empecé llamándole "blanco", que no manco... cosa que por otra parte no me extrañaría después de escribir tanto. La pluma, la pluma...ay.
Besos, gamberros!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Berenguer*, modérate: ¡estás agotando a las chicas! 
Luego, cuando nos toca el turno a los demás, ya no tienen ni palabras ni inspiración. ¡Así nos va! ¡Piggy misery!

In spite of all the weighs, ¡*felicidades*!


----------



## Berenguer

Uff, parece que el haber llegado a los 1000 me ha matado la neurona que me quedaba...¡no he llegado ni a los 1015 en más de una semana! Que lamentable...



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> [...]
> 
> Beren, ¿me dejas venir con una camiseta del Barça?


Yo dejarte te dejo, ahora bien...bajo tu propia responsabilidad (si quieres nos damos una vuelta por los alrededores del Bernabeu)



alexacohen said:


> http://fan.theonering.net/middleearthtours/berenandluthien.html
> 
> 
> http://fan.theonering.net/middleearthtours/arwen.html
> 
> Hala, ya sabes a quién te has ligado.





Antpax said:


> Hola Beren:
> 
> Éste es el que nuestra amiga dice que eres. Al final es verdad has acabado pillando, cabroncete.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Jooooooo, osea, que al final todo se ha quedado un ligue virtuo-lirico-mitológico...Pos vaya.



alexacohen said:


> Psché... se confundiría con el manco de Lepanto... que también llamaba a las cosas por su nombre...


Espero, eso sí correr mejor fortuna y no verme obligado a escribir un Quijote por no poder decir lo que realmente hay que decir.



krolaina said:


> Empecé llamándole "blanco", que no manco... cosa que por otra parte no me extrañaría después de escribir tanto. La pluma, la pluma...ay.
> Besos, gamberros!



Joe, Krola, primero descubro que no he pillado y ahora me dices _nosequé _de la pluma . 



Víctor Pérez said:


> Berenguer, modérate: ¡estás agotando a las chicas!
> Luego, cuando nos toca el turno a los demás, ya no tienen ni palabras ni inspiración. ¡Así nos va! ¡Piggy misery!
> In spite of all the weighs, ¡*felicidades*!


Siento acaparar la atención de las féminas WRforeras, pero el que tengan buen gusto no es mi culpa .
Muchas gracias Victor Pérez por tus palabras, es un honor viniendo de uno de los foreros más exquisitos en su lenguaje, y más acertados en sus comentarios. Un placer.

Un saludo a todos (a ver si vuelvo a coger el ritmo)


----------

